# Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Hintergrundvideo zur heutigen Premiere von Folge 4



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Hintergrundvideo zur heutigen Premiere von Folge 4*

						In der vergangenen Nacht um 3 Uhr MEZ erfolgte die Erstausstrahlung der neuen Game of Thrones-Folge "Die letzten Starks" auf HBO in den USA und parallel hierzulande via Sky Atlantic Thrones HD. Passend zum Release und zur heutigen Primetime-Ausstrahlung gibt es auch ein neues Hintergrundvideo aus der Reihe "Inside the Episode" sowie auch einen Ausblick auf Folge 5.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Hintergrundvideo zur heutigen Premiere von Folge 4*


----------



## CastorTolagi (7. Mai 2019)

Last mich das Ende von GoT für euch zeichnen.
Nachdem den Direktoren das Ende der Serie egal zu sein scheint werfe ich einfach mal meinen Hut in den Ring.

Szene:
Cersei ist besiegt und die Überlebenden sitzen im Red Keep an einer Tafel vor dem Eisernen Thron und diskutieren wer nun König sein soll.

Sansa hat wie üblich einen Pappbecher Mocca Cappuccino in der Hand.
Arya knabbert an einem Blaubeer-Muffin (nom nom nom) und hat ein großes Glas Milch vor sich.
Dany - was trinkt Dany eigentlich - egal.
Jon trinkt natürlich eine Tasse Yorkshire Tee und trauert dem Empire nach, das er verloren hat. Aber immerhin hat er immer noch seine Queen und solange die Queen lebt, lebt auch das Empire.

In dieser relaxten Atmosphäre öffnet sich plötzlich das Portal und ein gehetzt aussehender Bronn betritt den Raum.
Er blickt durch die Runde.
Die versammelten Personen blicken stumm zurück.
Da tritt er nach vorne und nimmt auf dem letzten freien Stuhl platz - dem Eisernen Thron.

Ein lächeln umspielt seine Lippen bevor er sagt:
"Was ich euch noch sagen wollte."
Er hebt beide Daumen in die Luft:
"Bronn Numba Wan!!"

Die Kammera zoomt aus dem Raum, aus dem Red Keep über Königsmund wo nun überall Bronn Banner wehen.

Endcredits.


----------

